# What helps your thyroid? Graves' Disease



## Maverick (May 22, 2010)

This question is aimed at everyone here who has Graves' Disease.

_What helps your thyroid?_


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The short answer:

1. Methimazole (anti thyroid meds). (usually temporary)
2. Radioactive iodine ablation (RAI) (permanent fix- special iodine pill kills your thyroid)
3. Surgery- total thyroidectomy to remove the thyroid)

that's about it.

Do you have some labs for your diagnosis?

You need to be seen by a good endocrinologist to have him run some tests. Graves is nothing to mess around with.


----------



## Maverick (May 22, 2010)

nasdaqphil said:


> The short answer:
> 
> 1. Methimazole (anti thyroid meds). (usually temporary)
> 2. Radioactive iodine ablation (RAI) (permanent fix- special iodine pill kills your thyroid)
> ...


Thanks I appreciate the very helpful information.

I was wondering if their were any kind of natural things to help?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If there were any efficient natural treatments, they'd be all the rage on this board.

So no, not to my knowledge.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am with the others. There is no natural treatment for Graves.

Before there was treatment, eons ago, bed rest is all there was. Then 50% of Graves' patients died from Graves'.

I don't know if you read the board/thread "famous people with thyroid disease", listed is three, all men, who died from Graves', one or two I remember were in their early-mid 20s. That was in the last 10/20 years or thereabouts.

So people can and do die today from Graves' *IF!* they are not treated and treated properly.

If you do have Graves' you should be concentrating on which treatment you are going to opt for.


----------



## Maverick (May 22, 2010)

Alright, thanks.


----------

